# Looking for receiver recommendation



## Wiggle (Sep 21, 2013)

I am putting together a new surround sound setup based on DIY speakers. The speakers I am building are 3 x Creative Sound V2 (L/C/R) and V1 (surround). I may also add rear surround in future. I've been out of the surround sound world for quite some time. 


Here is what I am looking for in a receiver:
I am in an apartment and do not listen at loud volume so 30 WPC+ clean should be plenty of power
Do not need atmos
Would consider buying used, cost is a consideration would like to stay under $600 CAD. Even lower would be great.
4-ohm and 6-ohm compatible
Pre-outs would be nice (even if for stereo only)
4K not required
Mostly to be used for Music, Blu-ray, streaming (Netflix) and occasional gaming.

Thank you for any help!


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

You can check out www.accessories4less.com for some really good deals. I have bought 2 receivers from them and have always been satisfied. Their customer service is great also which is a big deal IMO. Here is just one that would fit your requirements but look around the site for allot of great deals. http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...a/v-receiver-w/airplay-w/3-yr-warranty/1.html


----------



## Wiggle (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks, that site looks really good. I'm actually kind of looking at the Marantz 5008 on there now: http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...irplay-w/3-yr-warranty/1.html#!specifications


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

That is a great choice also. Marantz are also good to go with 4 ohm speakers so no problem there. And with the pre-outs you can add an external amp if you decide to. :T


----------



## Wiggle (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks, the NR1605 has also caught my eye. I like the profile and the power should be sufficient. It also has front pre-outs which is all I'd really ever want to use. Would that be a reasonable choice as well?

I assume these prices are in USD? Just trying to figure out my cost to get it to Canada.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

The thing about the 1605 is it has the lower version of Audyssey room correction so that would make a difference, to me anyway, But that would be your choice. If you can find a receiver with the better version of Audyssey like XT that would give you better room correction which is also something to consider. If you have space issues than the 1605 might be a better fit for you.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I didn't know you were in Canada. I would think you might be looking at another $100-$150 so that would have to be factored in your budget.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

Get the best Onkyo , or Denon . Which brand do you prefer OP?


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

tcarcio said:


> You can check out www.accessories4less.com for some really good deals. I have bought 2 receivers from them and have always been satisfied. Their customer service is great also which is a big deal IMO. Here is just one that would fit your requirements but look around the site for allot of great deals. http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...a/v-receiver-w/airplay-w/3-yr-warranty/1.html


Do speakers on this site have defects? Why are they marked so cheap??


----------



## Chromejob (Feb 19, 2015)

kingnoob said:


> Do speakers on this site have defects? Why are they marked so cheap??


Closeouts and liquidation, most likely. Open box, refurbished, etc.


----------



## memarcus (Jan 28, 2010)

If you're in no hurry, woot.com also occasionally runs some AVR's. right now they have the NR 1010 and 3010 for a couple hundred less than amazon, but those are higher models outside your budget. they sometimes have mid-low line Onkyo's for cheap.

Since you don't need atmos, you could probably find a good deal getting yesteryear design now that the new models have come out.

For a 5.1 setup I like the pioneer VSX's. I've had good luck with them. However they lack network connection ands stereo preouts. If you can concede on the preouts, they might be an answer for you. carefully compare the current and previous models you might be able to find something that meets your criteria for less than $200.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Pioneer-VSX-523-K-5.1-Channel-140W-AV-Receiver/24491097


----------



## Wiggle (Sep 21, 2013)

Thank you all for the advice. I actually ended up finding a good deal on a used unit a few years old. I went for a Pioneer Elite VSX-23, I was able to get it used for only $285 CAD in 9/10 condition. I couldn't see anything I was missing out on. The amp is rated down to 6-ohm and the impedance curve for the DIYs I am using does hit as low as 4-ohms at some point but spends most of the curve above 6 ohms. Regardless, if needed I can add a small power amp for the fronts if stability proves an issue. 

It seems to do all the formats I need, has full pre-outs as well and the power seems ample.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Wiggle said:


> Thank you all for the advice. I actually ended up finding a good deal on a used unit a few years old. I went for a Pioneer Elite VSX-23, I was able to get it used for only $285 CAD in 9/10 condition. I couldn't see anything I was missing out on. The amp is rated down to 6-ohm and the impedance curve for the DIYs I am using does hit as low as 4-ohms at some point but spends most of the curve above 6 ohms. Regardless, if needed I can add a small power amp for the fronts if stability proves an issue. It seems to do all the formats I need, has full pre-outs as well and the power seems ample.


My AVR is a VSX-23.
I use it and enjoy it every day. There have been no issues with my unit.
I recommend studying the manual, information related to each other is strewn throughout.
You have to take the manual as a whole vs getting the full story in a single section or paragraph.
Or you can just run the MCACC and not worry about it....LOL


----------



## Wiggle (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks for the input . I'm actually pretty comfortable configuring things with a lot of settings so I hope I won't run into too many difficulties. I'll be diving into the manual shortly.


----------



## Wiggle (Sep 21, 2013)

Just an update/question:
I've had the VSX-23 for a while and it's running great. The MCACC really had some benefit in my room and cleared up some standing waves I had. I was running in a 4.0 configuration for a while and am now running with a sub as well. I intend to add a center channel soon too but I am still building it.

The front speakers have an impedance curve that is quite smooth and bottoms out at around 3.9 ohms, it is likely about 5 or 6 ohms overall on the curve. The back speakers are 8-ohm. I am in an apartment building so volume never gets out of hand (never more than 85 dB peaks at the listening position I'd estimate). The speakers are average-low efficiency (87/88 db/w/m) but are are only 8 feet from listening position. 

Is it safe to assume that in this application I am likely not taxing the receiver too greatly with the lower impedance? The receiver gets warm but never approaches hot.

I have no problem adding a simple 4-ohm compatible power amp for the front channels if required. Was thinking about something such as a Dayton APA 100 or anything else that can be recommended. But if this is not necessary please let me know.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

All things considered it is highly unlikely that you are putting stress on the AVR.
Since you are a DIYer it is obvious you like to tinker with stuff, if you want to get an amp just to play with it and tinker with the system then I revise my first sentence......All things considered you should get an amp.

I think I should become a politician heheheheehehe.


----------

